# Federal Theology and Infant Baptism



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 18, 2005)

For those who would like a helpful rebuttal against anti-paedobaptism:

_*VindiciÃ¦ Legis et FÅ“deris*_
by Rev. John Flavel 

_OR, A REPLY TO MR. PHILIP CARY'S SOLEMN CALL;_

Wherein he pretends to answer all the Arguments of

MR. ALLEN, 
MR. SEDGWICK, 
MR. BAXTER, 
MR. ROBERTS, 
MR. SYDENHAM, 
AND DR. BURTHOGGE, 

For the Right of Believer's Infants to BAPTISM.

By proving the law at Sinai, and the Covenant of Circumcision with Abraham, were the very same with Adam's Covenant of Works, and that because the Gospel-covenant is absolute.

____________________________

Flavel takes the covenant with Abraham as a works/grace covenant where circumcision is seen as a work and a reiteration of the Covenant of Works, as is the Covenant at Sinai. He has some good things to say.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 19, 2005)




----------

